# Atalissa, IA - 08 GMC 2500HD WTB mount & headlight harness



## K.C.C. (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm about to trade down from my '18 2500hd Chevy to an '08 2500hd GMC and looking for mounts and headlight harness.

67981-2 mounts

headlight harness is 29499 according to my dealer
western quickmatch says 29400-5

any input on headlight harness would be appreciated. I had to buy the soft start isolation module when I bought the '18 so maybe that has something to do with it?

thanks,
Kyle


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/trading-down-from-18-2500hd-to-08-2500hd.177816/

Headlight harness question is answered here


----------



## K.C.C. (Jan 23, 2014)

After input from those that know in the Western discussion page it looks like I need either the 29400 or the 29499 harness. Still looking for 67981-2 mounts also.


----------



## K.C.C. (Jan 23, 2014)

I found the mounts I need, anyone have either of the wiring harnesses around?


----------

